# At last....The Summer meet thread!



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2008)

As Marius is busy-I've only got a new bathroom to fit, kitchen to revamp and a nursery to decorate-I will take over the mantle as chief organiser just once more!

So who's up for a meet in August? I'm thinking second weekend in month,unless peeps would rather leave it to bank holiday weekend, but I can see that being a poor turn out as people will have other things to do.

By then baby should have put in an appearance and Mrs27 will probably be prepared to let me out, so we could have a head wetting drink like.

Hands up who's in?

Venue:tbc, don't know how things were left with The Millers after the cock up last time, perhaps Marius could let me know if we will be welcome back!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2008)

Poll???


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

Second weekend ın August works for me.  1927: I stıll owe you a pıss-up for the cup fınal tıcket!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

Hiyas there 1927, count me in again please ? I'm instructing my kidneys to not complain this time & prevent me from travel !! (so I'll be the travelling southern english dafty again)


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

GoneCoastal said:


> Hiyas there 1927, count me in again please ? I'm instructing my kidneys to not complain this time & prevent me from travel !! (so I'll be the travelling southern english dafty again)




Thıs ıs goıng to be a good one!  I bet you're lovely ın real lıfe.  Well I wıll ıf you gıve me odds lıke.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, the one was I did get to (last but one) was an excellent time


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

GoneCoastal said:


> Well, the one was I did get to (last but one) was an excellent time



I've been to a few and always had fun.  I hope we can unearth the Rubber Buccaneer for thıs one.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

double post


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

1927 said:


> So who's up for a meet in August? I'm thinking second weekend in month,


Oh - and I am going to try organising a Brighton meet again this year (as last year's ummmmm didn't quite work  ), I was aiming for a weekend in August too - we'll have to make sure we don't clash


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I bet you're lovely ın real lıfe.


I do me best


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

GoneCoastal said:


> I do me best



'Sfunny I've often got on best ın real lıfe wıth the people I argue wıth most onlıne.  Except that 1927--he's a rıght bugger.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> 'Sfunny I've often got on best ın real lıfe wıth the people I argue wıth most onlıne.  Except that 1927--he's a rıght bugger.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *bounces*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *bounces*


LOL - I am sure there's a bouncing smiley missing though now isn't there ?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2008)

Things with the Millers were cool. They didn't lose any dosh on our account thankfully due to Rugby super weekend.
They'll be happy to see us back I'm sure.

At this early stage I'm happy with whenever in August apart from second friday which be me birthday.
Wheres the bloody poll 1927 mate?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> 'Sfunny I've often got on best ın real lıfe wıth the people I argue wıth most onlıne. Except that 1927--he's a rıght bugger.


 
1927, who is a top bloke tells, me you are alright in real life. I'm still reserving judgement but am curious to meet you to see if he is right or wrong.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> 1927, who is a top bloke tells, me you are alright in real life.



That's funny because he saıd you were a complete wanker.



















Not really.  I'm sure we'll get on fıne after a few Skull Attacks.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>



That's more like it!  It's very important to have the accompanying smileys you know!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> That's funny because he saıd you were a complete wanker



Just spat cheese sandwich all over laptop, that made me laugh so much!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 1927 (Jun 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> 1927, *who is a top bloke *tells, me you are alright in real life. I'm still reserving judgement but am curious to meet you to see if he is right or wrong.




Thanks mate thats cool, but not quite as much as the day Ray Winstone called me a *24 carat geezer*, as you can appreciate that takes some beating!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

Count me in peeps.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I've been to a few and always had fun.  I hope we can unearth the Rubber Buccaneer for thıs one.



I fear there is more chance of el jefe and cheesypoof having a sprog than seeing the buccaneer again at a meet....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Count me in peeps.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>



((((((((HUGS strumps till she cant breathe)))))))))))))))


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

*turns blue, hugs back n makes Betty bounce with her*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

*throws up*

I just had a pot noodle


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol.
*goes for a shower*


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2008)

Second week, August...

Summer meet sounds good. Yeah alright I can venture across then I reckon. 

Pot noodle? I've just been to the corner shop. Why didn't I get a pot Noodle dammit. I like them, a bit.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 8, 2008)

Right, seeing as I work on your side of the bridge (even tho I live on t'other)and am therefore honorary welsh I might be interested in this - if the divine Betty can provide attic space...............?


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2008)

*hands up*

Confession time... I'm not Welsh either. Some of you might have noticed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

NO way xenon!? 

This is gonna be a good one...I can feel it in mah water.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Right, seeing as I work on your side of the bridge (even tho I live on t'other)and am therefore honorary welsh I might be interested in this - if the divine Betty can provide attic space...............?



If we still have an attic by then or whatever- no probs at all mate


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2008)

Can we agree on adefinite date so that the usual suspects can count down the number of sleeps. But please remember when counting that I will only be having one sleep for every two of yours once Oscar arrives!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 9, 2008)

1927 said:


> Can we agree on a definite date so that the usual suspects can count down the number of sleeps


*Wonders who you mean*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 9, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2008)

who knows? i might come i got loads of hols to take.....


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I fear there is more chance of el jefe and cheesypoof having a sprog (



I'd adopt that sprog.  Well someone would have to.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 10, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I'd adopt that sprog.  Well someone would have to.



Quite..

look forward to maybe meeting you finally


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Quite..
> 
> look forward to maybe meeting you finally



Mutual!  

So ıs there ever goıng to be a poll on thıs, or are we just goıng to hash ıt out verbally?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bumps*
Just wondered if any definite date ideas yet ? 
*Wants to put the date in calendar*


----------



## Gromit (Jun 19, 2008)

Got an enquiry off someone today asking what the date was.

I told him Ddraig was organising it (wrong, soz 1927) and so god knows when peeps will decide on a date without me to kick them up the arse (no apologies there ).

The saturday after the 2nd full week in August is the 16th. 
Are we all agreed that this is when we want to do it?

Please say Aye Aye Captain Sir! if it is.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 19, 2008)

Aye aye Captain Sir!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 19, 2008)

Good stuff  I can make that day


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh and i'm good for that date too. 

I mean Yar captain.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

Aye Aye Captain Sir! (I think..)

GC isn't playing the game


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't make the 16th or the 9th, can make the 2nd.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

16th it is then! 


*runs off*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 20, 2008)

16th is already in me diary


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't make the 16th.  I demand a poll!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Aye Aye Captain Sir! (I think..)
> 
> GC isn't playing the game


Aye aye cap'n ........ arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




*Has only just caught up with this game - DOH!*


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I can't make the 16th.  I demand a poll!



I've added a poll OK!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2008)

ummmm im going away end of August prolly round the 20th, but not booked yet.....will wait to see consensus before i vote....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2008)

ok i lied- ive already voted- it was far too enticing


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ok i lied- ive already voted- it was far too enticing



I just know what's gonn ahappen. The vote will arrive at the 16th anyway!!

But unlike Scargill atleast I let South Wales vote on the issue!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> I just know what's gonn ahappen. The vote will arrive at the 16th anyway!!
> 
> But unlike Scargill atleast I let South Wales vote on the issue!!



I met arthur scargil or rather i nearly knocked him over on my scooter at some rally in sophia gardens yonks ago


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually 1927, I now see that you can't make the 2nd--which seeing as you're organizing the event seems more than a tad unfair.  Why not take that option off and I'll just join y'all next time?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Actually 1927, I now see that you can't make the 2nd--which seeing as you're organizing the event seems more than a tad unfair.  Why not take that option off and I'll just join y'all next time?



I would never seek to impose a date on peopel and I ams ure that they'll have just as much fun, if not more, without me if the majority so decide!!

The 2nd isn't ideal for me as the new arrival is due on the 31st july so it is likely that I will have my hands full,literally, that weekend!

On top of which I am already begging for a passout for the friday, as its Ajax at Ninian, and The Men They Couldnt Hang at the Big weekend!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2008)

I can do 16th or 30th!! Sorted my best mates party date.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 24, 2008)

1927 said:


> On top of which I am already begging for a passout for the friday, as its Ajax at Ninian, and The Men They Couldnt Hang at the Big weekend!!



Ah, the truth come out at the end.  I'm going to Ajax too--you going to be in the BB?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Ah, the truth come out at the end.  I'm going to Ajax too--you going to be in the BB?



BB seating mate.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 25, 2008)

1927 said:


> BB seating mate.



I'll see you there then!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 25, 2008)

Glory hunting band wagon jumpers. Bet I won't see either of you at the Merthyr friendly. 

I'll probably be at 'launch rocket Ajax to bring back his body' too.  
BB seating if its open. They may not open it for the friendly, depends on what numbers they think they'll get.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'll probably be at 'launch rocket Ajax to bring back his body' too.



Great, we can have an alternative meet there.  Shall we invite Strumpet too?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Glory hunting band wagon jumpers. Bet I won't see either of you at the Merthyr friendly.
> 
> I'll probably be at 'launch rocket Ajax to bring back his body' too.
> BB seating if its open. They may not open it for the friendly, depends on what numbers they think they'll get.



I've got a season ticket and i damn well insist that I sit in my seat which I chose particularly for its excellent views  and its proximity to the aisle and a rapid getaway/trip to the beer tent!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2008)

*bounces*  
I'M EXCITED!! Can't wait to see you guys again


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *bounces*
> I'M EXCITED!! Can't wait to see you guys again



EXCITED in capitals no less, I think us boys are in for a good night!!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jun 26, 2008)

me thinks im gonna be able to make this!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 26, 2008)

Dovydaitis said:


> me thinks im gonna be able to make this!!!!



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it will be good to meet ya


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2008)

1927 said:


> EXCITED in capitals no less, I think us boys are in for a good night!!







Yayyyy Dovy. As the lovely Betty said...be nice to meetcha!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 28, 2008)

*Wants to start the countdown*


----------



## 1927 (Jun 28, 2008)

GoneCoastal said:


> *Wants to start the countdown*



We've been saving it for ya! 

Go on, ya know ya want to.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2008)

has the missus been on yet ?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 30, 2008)

1927 said:


> We've been saving it for ya!
> 
> Go on, ya know ya want to.


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit's gonna beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee f-f--f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-forty seven 


Strumpet said:


>


Are we nearly there yet ? 


djbombscare said:


> has the missus been on yet ?


Nope! 
But I've said the required "Are we nearly there yet?" just in case


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> has the missus been on yet ?



No 
Tell her to get a move on! I been bouncing on my own for ages now.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> No
> Tell her to get a move on! I been bouncing on my own for ages now.


Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *deep  breath* eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> No
> Tell her to get a move on! I been bouncing on my own for ages now.




ok will do but I aint seen her since yesterday. . .*wonders*


*runs of to make sure she aint locked in the car*


Yeah I did it in the garage the other day. 
Stood there paying for fuel wondering who was the fucking knobhead with his alarm going off. 

Returned to an angry but sheepish Fizz, trying to disappear in a locked noisy car


----------



## Gromit (Jun 30, 2008)

Shamelessly copying 1927 the original and still the best locking people in cars person.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Shamelessly copying 1927 the original and still the best locking people in cars person.



I can still laugh out loud if i think of that moment


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2008)

Me too! 

(((mrs1927))) 


(((fizzer)))


----------



## 1927 (Jun 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Shamelessly copying 1927 the original and still the best locking people in cars person.



Time to change my tagline methinks!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 30, 2008)

I really want a girlfriend now, just so i can lock her in the car and be more like 1927. He's me hero!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2008)

((Marius))

((Marius' new girlf.))


----------



## 1927 (Jun 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> I really want a girlfriend now, just so i can lock her in the car and be more like 1927. He's me hero!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2008)

We better keep an eye on him a the meet. He might grab a random woman n lock her in your car


----------



## Gromit (Jun 30, 2008)

Drat foiled again!

I'd probably best leave the handcuffs at home too


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> I really want a girlfriend now, just so i can lock her in the car and be more like 1927. He's me hero!



I think you'll find there's specialist websites for that stuff


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 4, 2008)

Ho-ho! I just popped in to say 43 if it's the 16th


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 4, 2008)

whats the latest on this one??? thinking of train tickets and the like

also if anyone wants to lend me their sofa or even a patch of grass for me tent like......


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jul 6, 2008)

cant come now


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> ok will do but I aint seen her since yesterday. . .*wonders*
> 
> 
> *runs of to make sure she aint locked in the car*
> ...




Ok...Now I know I'm an attention seeking lil so and so but I was sooooooo embarrassed! I couldn't get out, the alarm was shreeeeeking...Bombscare was nonchalantly picking out sunday papers whilst EVERY OTHER MFUKKER was staring at me!!!! 


Oh and strumps...I've been busy...learning to embrace my dark side...the very 'I'm not coping at all well with the mood swings and other side effects of HRT withdrawal' dark side 

miss ya though babes


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2008)

MIss ya too cupcake!  
*kicks the darkside for causing you troubles*  
You two coming?!


Aawww why Dovy?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure yet...sorting out stuff thats happening closer to home and in devon through August. So dunno what sat...be good to see ya all again thats for sure!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2008)

*crosses fingers n toes*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 10, 2008)

*Is still planning on attending*


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 14, 2008)

have you lot sorted out a date yet ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2008)

16th August. So says the poll  ^ 

I booked it off work now! You two gotta come!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 14, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> have you lot sorted out a date yet ?


 
It was last week. You missed it. It was brilliant. There was monster trucks and everything!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 14, 2008)

May I take this opportunity to say 33 ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> It was last week. You missed it. It was brilliant. There was monster trucks and everything!











I dont belive you sir


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel the need to say 22 at this point


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2008)

so. . .


yeah. .  


er. . .



when is this ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, when is it? amd what is happening?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2008)

22 sleeps from the day before yesterday. 




















16th of August to you. 

As to what is 'appening I don't know.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not coming to this ...enjoy kids

I'll be about in Cardiff during bank hols weekend if anyone fancies a 'mini meet' or *quick drinks 































*be aware that i'm the slowest drinker ever


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I'll be about in Cardiff during bank hols weekend if anyone fancies a 'mini meet' or *quick drinks


 
I'm actually considering going to London (and the surrounds) that week lol.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

Softtyyyy 


Oi dynamic duo....you coming!!?! (the correct answer is YES)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Softtyyyy
> 
> 
> Oi dynamic duo....you coming!!?! (the correct answer is YES)



dynamic duo?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

You n your man!!


----------



## softybabe (Jul 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm actually considering going to London (and the surrounds) that week lol.



oh...be sure to wave as we travel in opposite directions


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You n your man!!



Not sure can make august 16th...but we'll work on it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

*bottom lip starts to go.........*

K....


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *bottom lip starts to go.........*
> 
> K....



Stop that! Stop that right now missy!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 28, 2008)

lolo


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol


----------



## topaz (Jul 28, 2008)

count me in too, am hopefully moving there on the 10th of august so anytime after thats possible!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

Ello! Cool


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>



oh fer...stop looking at me like that...the guilt the guilt...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Not sure can make august 16th...but we'll work on it.



Your the boss, I'm just the driver.Mind you if you aint saying yes then thats my first indication that Im booked for something  

So dare I ask what have we got pencilled in the social calender for that day ?

I say pencilled in if it was a definite thing it would be in felt tip on the fridge that must be obeyed by now


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oh fer...stop looking at me like that...the guilt the guilt...



K *wipes nose n stops snivveling*  


(*hides all of the felt tip pens*)


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

She' got her own stash


So whos going Strumps ? Sweaty ? Softy ?


1927 and Marius I take it are defo's


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes to all of the above I think. Not sure if softy n ddraig coming?!? Hope so. 
GoneCoastal coming too again 

DotComm. and zog voted yes to 16th but haven't said much else....


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

am I allowed Scoth egg and chips and a rizzzle thang


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2008)

Im keeping Bristol Chris in the loop too (by email as per his requedt) as he said he'd be up for it too but doesn't read Urban any more. 

I thought that Softy was a no but that doesn't mean Ddraig can't come does it?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> am I allowed Scoth egg and chips and a rizzzle thang



Have two

One to take home.


----------



## softybabe (Jul 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> So whos going Strumps ? Sweaty ? Softy ?



not me



Strumpet said:


> Not sure if softy n ddraig coming?!? Hope so.



not coming but dont know about ddraig



Marius said:


> I thought that Softy was a no but that doesn't mean Ddraig can't come does it?



Right and right again


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2008)

My socialising is going to take a big anytime soon,Mrs 27 is trying to ntell me that I can't go to the Ajax game on friday, but I dont see why a little 27 can stop me going for a drink with me internet mates. So I will be there somehow unless he actually drops out on the day. And if he's arrived I'll expect drinks of everyone so defo not missing it!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> Mrs 27 is trying to tell me that I can't go to the Ajax game on friday.


 


I'll just have to drink twice as much beer on your behalf.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'll just have to drink twice as much beer on your behalf.



You didn't read properly "*T**RYING*"


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> You didn't read properly "*T**RYING*"


 
I read it perfectly fine. Pregnant woman vrs you.

I know where my money is placed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol he has a point there 1927


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Im keeping Bristol Chris in the loop too (by email as per his requedt) as he said he'd be up for it too but doesn't read Urban any more.



Oh he's in the loop


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

softybabe said:


> not me



noooooo





softybabe said:


> not coming but dont know about ddraig




nooooooooooooooo





softybabe said:


> Right and right again




nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

Only fit people are allowed in the loop. Is he fit?   


Softy


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> I read it perfectly fine. Pregnant woman vrs you.
> 
> I know where my money is placed.




I'd do what she says mate, just in case.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Only fit people are allowed in the loop. Is he fit?
> (



He runs thrice daily and bench presses a 12 seater minbus whilst jogging 4 miles to get his breakfast bran smoothie

So I'd say yeah he's fit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes but is he handsome and funny!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yes but is he handsome and funny!


 
You do know that you've met him once already don't you?

He's very cool. I'd shag him myself if i was that way inclined.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

I have? Last Cardiff meet? Ohhh hmm...you mean Krs??


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I have? Last Cardiff meet? Ohhh hmm...you mean Krs??


 
and how do you pronouce Krs?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

Kay  Aarr  Ess      mun 

Well if it's him, yay he is lovely!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

He's also taken so hands off


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

Woah steady....I just said he was lovely


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Woah steady....I just said he was lovely


 
I think Bombscare was talking to me.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## 1927 (Jul 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> I read it perfectly fine. Pregnant woman vrs you.
> 
> I know where my money is placed.



Which pub would you like to buy me a pint in then?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2008)

1927 said:


> Which pub would you like to buy me a pint in then?


 
Butcher's Arms.

Its where i usually do my pre-match warm up. Don't want to pull a muscle supporting the team, a most important job, yet do they pay us the same as the players?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>


 
Sneaky edit!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2008)

Well anything I typed didn't sound right...so ...   Soz...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 31, 2008)

Marius said:


> I think Bombscare was talking to me.



I was


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 31, 2008)

Im in LEGOLAND!!!!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im in LEGOLAND!!!!!!


Oo  Heh.... At 1.12 AM ?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 31, 2008)

1927 said:


> Mrs 27 is trying to ntell me that I can't go to the Ajax game on friday



Is that for definite?


----------



## softybabe (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im in LEGOLAND!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Is that for definite?



No I'll defo be there, fancy a beer?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2008)

Ohgod did Betty break into Legoland early hours of the morning!?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ohgod did Betty break into Legoland early hours of the morning!?



Just received a pic.....







Betty earlier today!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2008)

What an enigmatic smile


----------



## softybabe (Jul 31, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ohgod did Betty break into Legoland early hours of the morning!?



...and forgot to break out again


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## djbombscare (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok so before I'm able to rally up any troops where when and who


----------



## GoneCoastal (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it the same place as last time ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah whats going on and

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2008)

Millers?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Aug 1, 2008)

15 Innit or summat ?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

I get the feeling its only me and fizz turning up


----------



## Gromit (Aug 4, 2008)

Plenty of people turning up. The only question is where and when?

Wos occurrrring?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 4, 2008)

Marius said:


> Plenty of people turning up. The only question is where and when?
> 
> Wos occurrrring?



Millers 16th August 7pm, unless its really sunny and we could go and sit on the stones in Coopers Field. There may be a possible other venue which me and Ddraig might be able to sort bewteen us but I dont think it will be sorted by next week so it might have to wait til next time.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2008)

don't think i can make it as i need to go into hiding  that and the 20+ odd PM's


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah just come, I'm sure we can fend off someone with a bad leg trying to kill you.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2008)

Or failing that I can cut you in on the action if you take a dive in the 3rd round.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> No I'll defo be there, fancy a beer?



I wasn't there, sorry to miss ya!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

KRS just emailed me saying whats occuring like so I guess that as I've just offered him a lift we'll be there on the 16th


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2008)

Right I now have a full car. 

In the front on lead vocal we have Xenon, Lead guitar myself, then across the back on drums we have the beardy three letter chap and backing vocals by Fizz. There may be a suprise guest but thats yet to be comfirmed.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 9, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im in LEGOLAND!!!!!!



I'm not....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Right I now have a full car.
> 
> In the front on lead vocal we have Xenon, Lead guitar myself, then across the back on drums we have the beardy three letter chap and backing vocals by Fizz. There may be a suprise guest but thats yet to be comfirmed.



Surprise guest?

I hope I am familiar with them as it's gonna be a squeeze! But loads of fun!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Right I now have a full car.
> 
> In the front on lead vocal we have Xenon, Lead guitar myself, then across the back on drums we have the beardy three letter chap and backing vocals by Fizz. There may be a suprise guest but thats yet to be comfirmed.



I think you should let Xenon drive for a change!!


----------



## xenon (Aug 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> I should you should let Xenon drive for a change!!



That would be fun. But short lived.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont think my insurance is gonna cover that.

However It would be brilliant when we get to the toll booths on the bridge.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2008)

ARE WE THERE Y...e...e...e...e...e...e...et?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 14, 2008)

no


----------



## 1927 (Aug 14, 2008)

You do realise if three interlopers vote for the 30th before saturday we will have to rearrange!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2008)

Or if two vote for the 30th we'll have a stalemate and no meet at all or two meets. I'm not sure which.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 14, 2008)

I've just voted for the 2nd does that help


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2008)

No it bloody doesn't!

Ya know the tardis is in the garage this weekend fek sake man!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2008)

I...ermmm..... I ......can't come now...... 

*slopes off*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive double booked- im off to Legoland-------*slopes off*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 15, 2008)

do you live at legoland ?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh and do we need to bring our own pink bog roll for the bogs again ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I...ermmm..... I ......can't come now......
> 
> *slopes off*





Sweaty Betty said:


> Ive double booked- im off to Legoland-------*slopes off*


: (


djbombscare said:


> Oh and do we need to bring our own pink bog roll for the bogs again ?



 please do! just to see the look on bar staff and managers face!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think I can make it now either. I'll try but it's not verylikely soz.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

not enough wimmin for ya Marius??


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> not enough wimmin for ya Marius??



There never enough for me so no change there 

Your a big woman so make up for the lack


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to be in North Wales in the day now. Even if I make it back in time I know that I'm going to feel knackered and going out anywhere at all won't appeal.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> There never enough for me so no change there
> 
> Your a big woman so make up for the lack



wow! such a BIG man!! wish i could be like you...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

*Birzzle cru! we is not worthy!*

well the representation from the Welsh urbs is shit! again!! as usual!!!
fucksake 

you lot still going to bother?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> wow! such a BIG man!! wish i could be like you...



Nah I'm a big girl's blouse too which is why I won't make it. In the old days I could her run a marathon before hand, turned up, lasted till the end and moaned no one wanted to go on to a club.  

Now I need my coco and bed by 9.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

How many welsh are left?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

Marius said:


> Nah I'm a big girl's blouse too which is why I won't make it. In the old days I could her run a marathon before hand, turned up, lasted till the end and moaned no one wanted to go on to a club.
> 
> Now I need my coco and bed by 9.


so your calling me a woman cos i crashed out that time? 


Marius said:


> How many *W*elsh are left?



for fucks sake man! enough of a battle with the engerlish about this!
sort it out


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

I called you a woman just to boost the female numbers. 

I capitalise at home. On iPhone today though so it's too much hassle to contradict the spellcheck all the time.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2008)

hmmmmm 

mebbe a rethink...i'll wait fer me man to get home then discuss.

Are the others signed up on the poll for the 16th still planning to come...that is the ones who have not stated they are not coming now, if that makes sense!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2008)

Am gutted I can't come....     

*swears under breath about ex's*


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

oh gawd not again...  good job i wasnt banking on attending...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2008)

Getting prettyyyyyy fed up with it tbh hun.  
Got Brighton sorted though and nothing to do with the ex so safe there!


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Getting prettyyyyyy fed up with it tbh hun.
> Got Brighton sorted though and nothing to do with the ex so safe there!



exs are smelly and stupid


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2008)

You got that right!!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> well the representation from the Welsh urbs is shit! again!! as usual!!!
> fucksake
> 
> you lot still going to bother?




Truth be told. I'll happily come over forra beer even if it was just me an you mate. 

But perhaps it might be better if we dibbed out as well. It'll be more of a party with more people, without them its just you an me in the pub getting pissed with a load of sketchy old blokes. . .

Oh hang on Marius and 1927 have dibbed out as well. 

Cos I was bringing a load of people over, I'll double check wether they mind not going first and might suggest having a beer this side of the river instead. 

So yeah man, as far as were concerned you can  knock it on the head if ya like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2008)

It's been knocked in the head from this end.

For those skimmin the thread for latest...

*CHECK TO SEE WHETHER ANYONE IS GONNA BE AT THIS BEFORE YOU LEAVE YOUR CORNER OF THE PLANET...COZ IT LOOKS LIKE THE PLUG HAS BEEN PULLED!*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

fair play, over n out, sorry chaps n all that!
i will have to come over to something your endz to try and make up for it! 

have a good one
peace


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww 

Ditto what ddraid said though.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Awww
> 
> Ditto what ddraid said though.



who dat? 
nos da strumps


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

softybabe will be happy cos she didn't want me going without her  and didn't want to miss out obviously


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> fair play, over n out, sorry chaps n all that!
> i will have to come over to something your endz to try and make up for it!
> 
> have a good one
> peace





Strumpet said:


> Awww
> 
> Ditto what ddraid said though.



yup yup....a trip to Bristol is due...our last visit was not so entertaining


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> softybabe will be happy cos she didn't want me going without her  and didn't want to miss out obviously



oi u!!!! i didnt say i wasnt happy   Nah, i'm not happy and not surprised either


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> nos da strumps



why r u sending Strumpy to bed


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2008)

softybabe said:


> why r u sending Strumpy to bed



how very dare you young lady! 
i meant i is leaving the place where theinternet is and going to where there is none any min now
gosh! good night!

<let's see if we can get 250 posts on a meet thread that never happened>


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 15, 2008)

softybabe said:


> yup yup....a trip to Bristol is due...our last visit was not so entertaining


Lets do it!!  



softybabe said:


> why r u sending Strumpy to bed


Innit  

Ohhhh Nos Da ddraiG (soz...typo earlier )


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> fair play, over n out, sorry chaps n all that!
> i will have to come over to something your endz to try and make up for it!
> 
> have a good one
> peace



Hey no probs mate, no need to come to Bristol to 'make up for it' but every need to come to Bristol so we can share drinks and tings. 

Until next time


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> how very dare you young lady!
> i meant i is leaving the place where theinternet is and going to where there is none any min now
> gosh! good night!
> 
> <let's see if we can get 250 posts on a meet thread that never happened>



oh i c....nos da lover


----------



## softybabe (Aug 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Hey no probs mate, no need to come to Bristol to 'make up for it' but every need to come to Bristol so we can share drinks and tings.
> 
> Until next time



....till we meet again


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 15, 2008)

DO it come over here. 

Your Heddlu are always here


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2008)

Get your Welsh sens over to Bristoll at some point. 


Til next time.Have fun and stuff, and fun stuff.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 16, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> DO it come over here.
> 
> Your Heddlu are always here





xenon said:


> Get your Welsh sens over to Bristoll at some point.
> 
> 
> Til next time.Have fun and stuff, and fun stuff.



*feels left out*  is da invite only for Welsh peeps only or honorary Welsh peeps are invited?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2008)

*is up for it*


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ironically I am now available for this!!


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2008)

softybabe said:


> *feels left out*  is da invite only for Welsh peeps only or honorary Welsh peeps are invited?




Heh. Yeah of course.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2008)

Where is everyone, I walked up for rissole and chips and there's still no one here!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2008)

Read post 214 ya tit


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Read post 214 ya tit



I was joking!!

Having been stuck in bed all day waiting for phone calls and trying to get better I have been to parts of these forums I didnt know existed before, i wasn't gonna miss a post in here!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2008)

Hehehe


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> Where is everyone, I walked up for rissole and chips and there's still no one here!



You had me concerned for a mo!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

WELL,,,,,,, Legoland was a pile of steaming shit!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> WELL,,,,,,, Legoland was a pile of steaming shit!!!!



...n a looooooooooong treak from 'diff


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ...n a looooooooooong treak from 'diff



That was the easy part


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2008)

Why Betty?! When I took minime it was lovely!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Why Betty?! When I took minime it was lovely!



I said to  MR y, for younger kids its brilliant- they even give you a legoland buggy to push them around in and they can carry  a can of beer

nah queing up for the bigger rides for over an hour then literally being off on the other side within 3 mins was a right dissapointment


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 17, 2008)

Aahh yeh gotcha. We were lucky, it wasn;t that packed there when we went so only long queues at 2 rides.
Fukn hate queues


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2008)

Ya see ya blew us out and so we all went on the lash in brizzle.

We got soaked, some got pissed, we had big arse kebabs and everyone blamed me for everything. which was nice

You all missed out


----------

